# Soy RUSO, respondo preguntas



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.


----------



## Lemavos (27 Mar 2022)

Cómo son las rusas?


----------



## Francotirador Wali (27 Mar 2022)

¿Has viajado en el tiempo hacia atrás o no tienes calendario?


----------



## Delco (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Sabadete libre, asi que disparad perras.



Es domingo atontao.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Cómo son las rusas?



Frias e interesadas, mas malas que el vinagre, como cualquier mujer vamos.


Francotirador Wali dijo:


> ¿Has viajado en el tiempo hacia atrás o no tienes calendario?





Delco dijo:


> Es domingo atontao.



Es verdad XD


----------



## Benedicto Camela (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, *muchos me conoceis,* hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



No te conoce ni tu puta madre.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> No te conoce ni tu puta madre.



No suelo frecuntar hilos de mierda y no habremos coincidido, suele pasar.


----------



## jorgitonew (27 Mar 2022)

Como sabes que eres ruso y no hayas aparecido allí accidentalmente y no recuerdes el resto??


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Como sabes que eres ruso y no hayas aparecido allí accidentalmente y no recuerdes el resto??



Que?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (27 Mar 2022)

¿Qué productos se han agotado en los supermercados rusos?

O en caso de que no se hayan agotado, ¿Cuáles han sido rapiñados vilmente?


----------



## RRMartinez (27 Mar 2022)

¿Cuán popular dirías que es Putin entre los rusos?


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Mar 2022)

Vistes con chándal?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> ¿Qué productos se han agotado en los supermercados rusos?
> 
> O en caso de que no se hayan agotado, ¿Cuáles han sido rapiñados vilmente?



Paso como en España como el primer dia del Covid, los boomers langosta hijo putas compraron azucar como si fuera el fin del mundo, ahora los super mercados han puesto azucar a granel y cosas asi para que dejen de dar por culo, ahora busco foto.


RRMartinez dijo:


> ¿Cuán popular dirías que es Putin entre los rusos?



En general a la gente no le gusta la politica, a Putin se le ve como el tonto de turno que no queda otra que tenerle ahi.
Lo que no se entiende esque ahora esta guerra pertenece a todos los rusos y en general el apoyo es bastante alto.


----------



## StolenInnocence (27 Mar 2022)

¿Son los polvorones de la Estepa dulces?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vistes con chándal?









Cuando estoy con los amikos


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> ¿Qué productos se han agotado en los supermercados rusos?
> 
> O en caso de que no se hayan agotado, ¿Cuáles han sido rapiñados vilmente?



No encuentro las putas fotos, pero bueno, la escasez era mas el "panic buying" que nada, temas electronicos si estan mas caros, pero de antes de la guerra ya costaba encontrar tarjetas graficas y mierdas en todos los lados, hasta en españa asi que no se en que % es por ello.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No suelo frecuntar hilos de mierda y no habremos coincidido, suele pasar.



O sea que la única posibilidad de que te conociese tu puta madre es que hubiéseis coincidido en un hilo de mierda. Interesante.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Depende mucho a quien preguntes, pero en general a la gente le importa una mierda. Es un poco lo contrario a lo que paso en España con la guerra civil, en vez de cada partido usando los de su "color" para reivindicar su mierda en Rusia se ha hecho un poco una amalgama de todo y a esa parte de la historia se la pasa un poco por encima, asi que en general el sentimiento es ese, ninguno realmente. Pero bueno depende de quien.


----------



## vacutator (27 Mar 2022)

¿ Coméis ensaladilla ?

¿ Cómo es posible que salgan pibones Rusas con la apariencia de garrulos de los rusos ?


----------



## jalp9000 (27 Mar 2022)

¿Añoráis el comunismo?


----------



## elKaiser (27 Mar 2022)

¿Está preparado el pueblo ruso actual para una guerra de larga duración?


----------



## StolenInnocence (27 Mar 2022)

¿Hay tanto covidiotismo como en Europa occidental?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

vacutator dijo:


> ¿ Coméis ensaladilla ?
> 
> ¿ Cómo es posible que salgan pibones Rusas con la apariencia de garrulos de los rusos ?



Si, pero se le pone mucho menos mayonesa que en España, en general me gusta mas la Española. la comida española es la mejor.

Los hombres son HOMBRES.
Las mujeres son MUJERES.
No veo el poblema.


----------



## mike69 (27 Mar 2022)

¿Es cierto que el tito Putin regalaba parcelas a quien se fuera a vivir a Rusia?

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

Eres un puto PANCHITO comunista bolivariano que vive en Rusia saco de mierda infecta


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

jalp9000 dijo:


> ¿Añoráis el comunismo?



Mas que el comunismo es el Estado grande y potente diria. El comunismo y la CCCP se ve con lentes muy distintas a la que usan los podemitas españoles. Pero bueno, nadie se quejaria si se pone a los oligarcas en fila.



elKaiser dijo:


> ¿Está preparado el pueblo ruso actual para una guerra de larga duración?



Sip, ademas las niñas tiktoker tinen la puerta abierta para largarse y no volver.


StolenInnocence dijo:


> ¿Hay tanto covidiotismo como en Europa occidental?



No tanto, pero si hubo rachas que daban mucho por culo, aunque la gente sudaba y la policia mas del tema de las mascarillas y tal, como en todos los lados menos en China, el Covid ya no existe ...


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> ¿Es cierto que el tito Putin regalaba parcelas a quien se fuera a vivir a Rusia?
> 
> Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt



Si, en Siberia o por ahi, no se que exito ha tenido el programa ese pero por la tele sacaban como los "Creyentes Antiguos" una especie de Amish a la rusa que muchos habian huido a LATAM en 1917 estan volviendo.


8=> dijo:


> Eres un puto PANCHITO comunista bolivariano que vive en Rusia saco de mierda infecta



Vivo en Polonia en verdad, puedes tirar de mi emeroteca y comprobarlo


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (27 Mar 2022)

Soy ruso y mi nick es alabama


----------



## jorgitonew (27 Mar 2022)

Que relación tienes con España para hablar español y estar metido en un foro español??

Hay comedoritos en Rusia?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Seria curioso, pero realmente tenian pocas probabilidades, el ejercito blanco era una amalgama de diferentes ejercitos de las zonas mas lejanas y rurales. No esque sea un fan del comunismo ni mucho menos, pero tras arrasar el pais si que se creo una industria, los nobles de mierda hubieran impedido esto yo creo. 
Pero si, hubiera sido interesante ver que pasa


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Vivo en Polonia en verdad, puedes tirar de mi emeroteca y comprobarlo



Eres más pancho que el tequila hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Soy ruso y mi nick es alabama



Me has pillado soy yankee ...


jorgitonew dijo:


> Que relación tienes con España para hablar español y estar metido en un foro español??
> 
> Hay comedoritos en Rusia?



Creci en España
Si, mucho, ademas muchos meses del año no hay luz, si trabajas en informatica notaras que todos los expertos en seguridad son Rusos, no hay muchas mas poyas que tocar que estar enchufado al ordenador todo el dia (tambien aplicable a muchos juegos mierder como el Counter Strike que esta lleno de rusos)


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Eres más pancho que el tequila hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Me has pillado soy yankee ...
> 
> Creci en España
> Si, mucho, ademas muchos meses del año no hay luz, si trabajas en informatica notaras que todos los expertos en seguridad son Rusos, no hay muchas mas poyas que tocar que estar enchufado al ordenador todo el dia (tambien aplicable a muchos juegos mierder como el Counter Strike que esta lleno de rusos)



Expertos en seguridad rusos dice el pancho ridiculo.

Será expertos en criminalidad los putos rusos son la peor gentuza criminal del mundo.

Tú como eres un panchito de mierda de Venezuela eres solamente retrasado mental


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Expertos en seguridad rusos dice el pancho ridiculo.
> 
> Será expertos en criminalidad los putos rusos son la peor gentuza criminal del mundo.
> 
> Tú como eres un panchito de mierda de Venezuela eres solamente retrasado mental


----------



## Von Riné (27 Mar 2022)

eres blanco o turco chino?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> eres blanco o turco chino?



Los turco chinos son mas blancos que el español medio asi que pal caso blanco o blanco


----------



## _______ (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Frias e interesadas, mas malas que el vinagre, como cualquier mujer vamos.
> 
> 
> Es verdad XD





TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Claro



Mas malas o peores? O los rusos sois más tontos? Sino cómo explicas que las rusas vivan 11 años más que los rusos? Cosa que no ocurre en ningún otro sitio


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Los turco chinos son mas blancos que el español medio asi que pal caso blanco o blanco



Eres marrónido oscuro hijo de PUTA amerindio selvático salvaje comunista hijo de puta


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Mas malas o peores? O los rusos sois más tontos? Sino cómo explicas que las rusas vivan 11 años más que los rusos? Cosa que no ocurre en ningún otro sitio



Que es panchito coño dejad de darle bola a esta escoria


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (27 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Mas malas o peores? O los rusos sois más tontos? Sino cómo explicas que las rusas vivan 11 años más que los rusos? Cosa que no ocurre en ningún otro sitio



Normalmente las mujeres viven más que los hombres, en Rusia y en cualquier país, incluido el tuyo. Eres tonto?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Mas malas o peores? O los rusos sois más tontos? Sino cómo explicas que las rusas vivan 11 años más que los rusos? Cosa que no ocurre en ningún otro sitio



Todas esas estadisticas esta muy jodidas por 2 cosas:
Los 90s
Que es un pais super diverso, la vida en Moscu tiene 0 que ver con la vida en alguna republica en mitad de la nada


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Normalmente las mujeres viven más que los hombres, en Rusia y en cualquier país, incluido el tuyo.



Aun asi 11 años es mucha diferencia, las mujeres apenas salen de casa en muchas regiones mientras los hombres se parten el lomo etc.
O al menos hasta hace poco era asi.


----------



## 8=> (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Todas esas estadisticas esta muy jodidas por 2 cosas:
> Los 90s
> Que es un pais super diverso, la vida en Moscu tiene 0 que ver con la vida en alguna republica en mitad de la nada



Son iguales imbécil. Moscú es igual que Siberia y que cualquier mierda en mitad de la nada. Todo es feo frío asqueroso con bloques paco comunistas espacios enormes y repugnancia.

Ni siquiera has estado en Rusia payaso PANCHITO de mierda


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Aun asi 11 años es mucha diferencia, las mujeres apenas salen de casa en muchas regiones mientras los hombres se parten el lomo etc.
> O al menos hasta hace poco era asi.



En España la esperanza de vida de hombres y mujeres es 80 y 86 respectivamente. La diferencia de 11 años en Rusia lo tacho al alcoholismo en hombres seguramente.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (27 Mar 2022)

hay muchos accidentes de trafico ?

hay mucha droga ? Que se meten los rusos ?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Son iguales imbécil. Moscú es igual que Siberia y que cualquier mierda en mitad de la nada. Todo es feo frío asqueroso con bloques paco comunistas espacios enormes y repugnancia.
> 
> Ni siquiera has estado en Rusia payaso PANCHITO de mierda


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> En España la esperanza de vida de hombres y mujeres es 80 y 86 respectivamente. La diferencia de 11 años en Rusia lo tacho al alcoholismo en hombres seguramente.



Es probable, el alcoholismo ahora es menos, el consumo de vodka se ha cambiado por cerveza que es menos nociva, pero como en todas partes de Europa delEste te encuentras a los borrachos de 50-60 años que vivieron los 90 de pleno...
El @PokemonVilnius te puede confirmar, gente que paso como la movida Española en verdad



notorius.burbujo dijo:


> hay muchos accidentes de trafico ?
> 
> hay mucha droga ? Que se meten los rusos ?



de tó


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



¿Te has chutado la SPUTNIK o te esperas al DVD?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> ¿Te has chutado la SPUTNIK o te esperas al DVD?



Me puse Moderna, pero la Sputnik es la unica que no usa ARN asi que en teoria no hay problema.
Por cierto Suphachai "Saenchai" >>>> Buakaw


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

¿Como haces para diferenciar las kaklietas de albondigas gordas?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Como haces para diferencias las kaklietas de albondigas gordas?



El truco esta en no hacerlo


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> El truco esta en no hacerlo



Buena opcion cuando no se tiene ni puta idea.


----------



## Isllack (27 Mar 2022)

¿Se liga mucho en Rusia?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Santa rita rita


Isllack dijo:


> ¿Se liga mucho en Rusia?



Te has creado la cuenta solo para preguntar eso julandron?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Convergencia a niveles europeos lo llamo


----------



## nelsoncito (27 Mar 2022)

Un forero muy querido en el foro y gran conocedor de Rusia nos advierte del peligro del feminazismo arraigado en ese país. ¿Qué opinas tú? ¿Hay muchas leyes anti-hombre? ¿Por qué la tasa de suicidios de hombres está tan disparada?


----------



## Isllack (27 Mar 2022)

@Alabama Anon La cuenta no es nueva, solo que no escribo. Aparte no tiene de malo preguntar eso. Es importante saber que si voy a Rusia quizás se me echan todas encima.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

El vodka es mas viril XD


nelsoncito dijo:


> Un forero muy querido en el foro y gran conocedor de Rusia nos advierte del peligro del feminazismo arraigado en ese país. ¿Qué opinas tú? ¿Hay muchas leyes anti-hombre? ¿Por qué la tasa de suicidios de hombres está tan disparada?



Tema leyes no esta tan mal, hace poco pasaron una ley que permite al marido "corregir" a su mujer un poco.
Tema del feminazismo bufff, esque es un pais tan grande y diverso tienes desde las feministas mas locas royo femen a chicas con la misma mentalidad que tu abuela. Un amigo me conto de una chortina que conocio en Donestk ciudad que no le iba a dejar besarla hasta que no conociera a sus padres.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Isllack dijo:


> @Alabama Anon La cuenta no es nueva, solo que no escribo. Aparte no tiene de malo preguntar eso. Es importante saber que si voy a Rusia quizás se me echan todas encima.



Si eres un comedoritos babas feo no vas a ligar.
Si eres un tio normal o guapo ligaras mas que en España.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Mar 2022)

Tengo muchas hamijas rusas, y todas han sido puteadas por un ruso, así que se han pasado a los hombres occidentales.
Es verdad que las puteáis mucho?


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Mar 2022)

Que opinión tienes de los croatas y de los bulgaros 
Gracias.


----------



## Isllack (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si eres un tio normal o guapo ligaras mas que en España.



¿En Rusia gustan los españoles igual que aquí nos gustan los rusos?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Tengo muchas hamijas rusas, y todas han sido puteadas por un ruso, así que se han pasado a los hombres occidentales.
> Es verdad que las puteáis mucho?



No mas que un Español medio, en general a todas las mujeres del mundo les gusta rajar mal de los maromos de su pais.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Isllack dijo:


> ¿En Rusia gustan los españoles igual que aquí nos gustan los rusos?



Las rusas supongo que te refieres, hmmm no.
Al fin de al cabo las mujeres no estan tan salidas como los hombres, pero los hombres mediterraneos suelen ser muy sexys para el resto de europa.


DVD1975 dijo:


> Que opinión tienes de los croatas y de los bulgaros
> Gracias.



Los croatas me caian bien, pero tienen el culo tan escocido por los Serbios que estan con los ucranianos que no cagan.
Los Bulgaros son bros.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Me puse Moderna, pero la Sputnik es la unica que no usa ARN asi que en teoria no hay problema.
> Por cierto Suphachai "Saenchai" >>>> Buakaw
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001750



         Grandeeeee!!!! Te mando unos tibiazos a la rodilla.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No mas que un Español medio, en general a todas las mujeres del mundo les gusta rajar mal de los maromos de su pais.



Por cierto, yo te diré, que no veo ninguna diferencia entre rusas y españolas o alemanas. Son todas igual, de hecho las españolas, rusas y alemanas, cuando se juntan, se llevan de puta madre, y son igualicas todas.
Por cierto tengo colegas rusos también, y me parto la caja con ellos, aunque algún gilipollas hay como en todas partes, de hecho no hay más que leer burbuja!


----------



## Knightfall (27 Mar 2022)

Cyka blyat?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Cyka blyat?



CHEKI BREKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vorsicht dijo:


> Por cierto, yo te diré, que no veo ninguna diferencia entre rusas y españolas o alemanas. Son todas igual, de hecho las españolas, rusas y alemanas, cuando se juntan, se llevan de puta madre, y son igualicas todas.
> Por cierto tengo colegas rusos también, y me parto la caja con ellos, aunque algún gilipollas hay como en todas partes, de hecho no hay más que leer burbuja!



Las mujeres no tienen nacion, son malas todas pero bueno hay que tratarlas bien al fin del dia!
Sep, hay gente buena en todos los laos.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, has estudiado en Rusia o en España?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Por cierto, has estudiado en Rusia o en España?



España, ingenieria.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> España, ingenieria.



Entonces eres un mierdecilla, en Rusia sí es un infierno la ingeniería.

Edito: es un infierno todo.


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Mar 2022)

Yo soy polaco, se usa eso de Tovarich?


----------



## Furymundo (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Los turco chinos son mas blancos que el español medio asi que pal caso blanco o blanco



jajaja eso habra dolido.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Mar 2022)

Preguntas serias , y gracias de antemano por responder 

Como ves la guerra desde tu punto de vista personal??

Crees que Putin tirará algo gordo como gases o nukes?

Piensas que Putin puede ir a por Moldavia o Kaliningrado para unir territorios si la cosa empeora?


----------



## Gurb (27 Mar 2022)

¿Realmente Putin quiere _desnazificar_ Ucrania, como dice, o qué?

El nazismo de los otros _uy qué malo_, ¿no?; pero el propio _uy qué bueno, ¿a que sí?_


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Entonces eres un mierdecilla, en Rusia sí es un infierno la ingeniería.
> 
> Edito: es un infierno todo.



Si son muy duras, como las de España de antes.


Furymundo dijo:


> jajaja eso habra dolido.









Como si fuera algo malo tener sangre del mayor conquistador que ha tenido la humanidad ...



Zbigniew dijo:


> Yo soy polaco, se usa eso de Tovarich?



Nope, vivo en Polonia, o bueno hasta hace 4 dias, estoy de mudanza!


Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Preguntas serias , y gracias de antemano por responder
> 
> Como ves la guerra desde tu punto de vista personal??
> 
> ...



Desde el punto de vista personal creo que es algo que se debio hacer en 2014 y se hubieran salvado muchas vidas, pero Putin es muy maricon asi que bueno. Es algo bueno, son gentes del mundo ruso y tierras rusas, legadas por nuestros antepasados defendidas una y otra vez de invasores polacos, turcos y fascistas.
Es como si cataluña se hubiera ido en la transicion, o Asturias.

Gas?
No se uso gas ni en la segunda guerra mundial cuando los nazis estaban a 20km de nuestra capital, tu que crees?
Nukes?
Nah

Kaliningrado?
No, esta rodeado por paises de la OTAN.
Moldavia?
Quizas pero mu improbable despues de todo el tema de Transitia esta en su constitucion que no se pueden unir a la OTAN, seria una chorrada, no creo ni que entremos en la zona occidental de Ucrania, se quedara Europa +- asi:









Gurb dijo:


> ¿Realmente Putin quiere _desnazificar_ Ucrania, como dice, o qué?
> 
> El nazismo de los otros _uy qué malo_, ¿no?; pero el propio _uy qué bueno, ¿a que sí?_



Bueno, esta llena de nazis y los estamos matando, por tanto la estamos desnazificando por mucho que os joda a algunos occidentales y a Soros.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Ni idea shur.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



¿Me puedes recomendar música rusa?


----------



## PIA (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Los turco chinos son mas blancos que el español medio asi que pal caso blanco o blanco



Muy bueno)))))))


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si son muy duras, como las de España de antes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001781
> 
> ...



La última foto de ese general ruso

Dice, si la traducción es verdad: JUDEO MASONICO

Como nuestro Tito Paco,.decía lo mismo


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Muy bueno)))))))



Confirmas la opinión de tu paisano sobre las rusas?


----------



## Furymundo (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, esta llena de nazis y los estamos matando, por tanto la estamos desnazificando por mucho que os joda a algunos occidentales y a Soros.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1001786



Judeo Masonic masters como Stalin ? Lenin ? Marx ?
vais a vivir siempre en la mentira,


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> La última foto de ese general ruso
> 
> Dice, si la traducción es verdad: JUDEO MASONICO
> 
> Como nuestro Tito Paco,.decía lo mismo



Sep, es verdad, es del 2014 de los documentales de VICE de "Russian Rulete"
Para el 1930 en la CCCP se puso limite al numero de judios que podian estar en los organos de gobierno ... jejejej


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



Te gusta la ensaladilla rusa, el vodka Rasputin y las pajas rusas ???, spasiba.


----------



## PIA (27 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Confirmas la opinión de tu paisano sobre las rusas?



Totalmente. Los hombres sois mucho más nobles. No aguanto a mujeres, sólo tengo una amiga y en Moscú, bien lejos, para que no de demasiado por saco. Somos lo peor.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Seria curioso, pero realmente tenian pocas probabilidades, el ejercito blanco era una amalgama de diferentes ejercitos de las zonas mas lejanas y rurales. No esque sea un fan del comunismo ni mucho menos, pero tras arrasar el pais si que se creo una industria, los nobles de mierda hubieran impedido esto yo creo.
> Pero si, hubiera sido interesante ver que pasa



¿Industria la URSS?     La misma basura de industria de Corea del Norte.

En fin, PUTOS HORDIANOS DE MIERDA, ojalá os hundáis y dejéis de dar por culo. A ver si os marcháis al otro lado de los urales, con jenjis can.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Muy bueno)))))))









Pero en general, el mundo ruso esta unido con una sola voluntad, no habra 5tas columnas ni divisiones etnicas internas estupidas. 
Hoy los chechenos y los eslavos se convierten en hermanos por la sangre, es algo bonito en general.
A Kiev!


----------



## Viviendo Digno (27 Mar 2022)

Eres ruso de los de sentarse en un airbag y accionarlo, o de los del ajedrez?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿Me puedes recomendar música rusa?


----------



## PIA (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001805
> 
> 
> Pero en general, el mundo ruso esta unido con una sola voluntad, no habra 5tas columnas ni divisiones etnicas internas estupidas.
> ...



Me consta. Soy rusa igualmente


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 Mar 2022)

Conocía el Hardbass de pasada. La típica canción esa famosa que todos conocen. Originalmente solo había esa canción con el video ese del baile loco en el parque. Y todo parecía una simple parodia bien hecha.

Pero recientemente he visto como esa canción parece haber creado un nuevo estilo musical propio en Rusia que ya tiene tiempo. Una especie de nueva tribu urbana, o ya existente, que se ha hecho con este nuevo estilo musical. Son los típicos barriobajeros version Rusa con chandals adidas, vodka y Kalasnikovs.

Puedo estar perfectamente errado y ser otra la historia. De ahí que te agradecería que arrojases un poco más de información sobre este espectacular fenómeno.

Y para que los demás sepan de lo que estoy hablando dejo un par de temas que me tienen loco y eganchado al hardbass/tripaloski/dabai/ stuuuukaaaaa y me estoy volviendo majara. Puta musica más jodidamente adictiva.

SLAVA RUSSIA TRI TRI TRIPALOVSKY


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (27 Mar 2022)

¿Estás borracho?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Desde 5 Mar 2022

A quien vas a conocer tu PR.


.Kaikus dijo:


> Te gusta la ensaladilla rusa, el vodka Rasputin y las pajas rusas ???, spasiba.



La ensaladilla rusa rusa tiene menos mayonesa, me gusta mas a la española
No soy muy fan del vodka, solo lo tomo cuando mi abuelo me da.
Las pajas rusas eran con las tetas en LATAM no?


Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Industria la URSS?     La misma basura de industria de Corea del Norte.
> 
> En fin, PUTOS HORDIANOS DE MIERDA, ojalá os hundáis y dejéis de dar por culo. A ver si os marcháis al otro lado de los urales, con jenjis can.








Mientras mi pais sigue siendo poniendo al ser humano en la ISS tu pais tiene que pedir a Alemania que les den electricidad, no somos iguales.
Dicho esto, viva españa!


----------



## hefesto (27 Mar 2022)

En Rusia se comen los filetes rusos? y la ensaladilla rusa?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Eres ruso de los de sentarse en un airbag y accionarlo, o de los del ajedrez?



Depende de la cantidad de alcohol ingerida.


Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Estás borracho?



Una cervecilla domingera marca Lech @Zbigniew


PIA dijo:


> Me consta. Soy rusa igualmente



A mi no me caian bien, en general creo que deberiamos tener nuestra propia republica como tienen ellos, pero nada volvera a ser igual.


JoséBatallas dijo:


> Conocía el Hardbass de pasada. La típica canción esa famosa que todos conocen. Originalmente solo había esa canción con el video ese del baile loco en el parque. Y todo parecía una simple parodia bien hecha.
> 
> Pero recientemente he visto como esa canción parece haber creado un nuevo estilo musical propio en Rusia que ya tiene tiempo. Una especie de nueva tribu urbana, o ya existente, que se ha hecho con este nuevo estilo musical. Son los típicos barriobajeros version Rusa con chandals adidas, vodka y Kalasnikovs.
> 
> ...



jajajaja muy mitico, pero son como vuestros canis. Ahora queda un fetiche y la broma de esos tiempos, el momento algido de esa subcultura fue los 2000s. De todas maneras la musica electronica sigue siendo la mas popular para salir de fiesta, en la mayoria de zonas frias como alemania es asi. EN los paises mediterraneos es mas el reggeton.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Mar 2022)

¿Cuál es tu escritor ruso favorito?


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Vivo en Polonia en verdad, puedes tirar de mi emeroteca y comprobarlo



Justo en el centro de Polonia, a unos metros de la estatua de Cascorro...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



Lee mi firma, HDLGP.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Oligarca, ojala ...
Mis padres se quedaron en Rusia, me vine con mis tios porque mi pais estaba muy en la mierda en los 90 ...


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (27 Mar 2022)

Crees que algún día Rusia conquistará Constantinopla y echará a los putos turcos a patadas como debió de haber pasado ya hace siglos?

Crees que en caso de guerra nuclear la primera capital borrada del mapa en Europa sería Londres? Por qué os odian tanto los ingleses?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Lee mi firma, HDLGP.



No tienes porque ir por ninguna carretera si vas en tanque


----------



## Gurb (27 Mar 2022)

¿Qué te inspira la URSS?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

hefesto dijo:


> En Rusia se comen los filetes rusos? y la ensaladilla rusa?



Eres el 4to que pregunta, mas originalidad coño


----------



## pepe01 (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si, pero se le pone mucho menos mayonesa que en España, en general me gusta mas la Española. la comida española es la mejor.



Me extraña que no cites la diferencia más importante, en Rusia se le pone pollo en lugar de atún, fake?


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Cuál es tu escritor ruso favorito?



No soy muy leer si te dijera que me he leido a ninguno estaria mintiendo, creci en España. El Lazarillo de Tormes esta guay que me lo mandaron leer en la ESO.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Desde 5 Mar 2022
> 
> A quien vas a conocer tu PR.
> 
> ...



Pero si tú has estudiado en España, eres tan hijimierda como el paleto! 
Tú y el paleto en Rusia estaríais limpiando wateres.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Crees que algún día Rusia conquistará Constantinopla y echará a los putos turcos a patadas como debió de haber pasado ya hace siglos?
> 
> Crees que en caso de guerra nuclear la primera capital borrada del mapa en Europa sería Londres? Por qué os odian tanto los ingleses?



Ojala pase pronto, pero Erdogan se esta portando bien ...
No se, la politica exterior anglo a sido joder a Rusia desde hace 400 años con una breve interrupcion de 12 años con Hitler.


----------



## golden graham (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Pero si tú has estudiado en España, eres tan hijimierda como el paleto!
> Tú y el paleto en Rusia estaríais limpiando wateres.



Puede ser, puede ser.
Tambien te digo que los ingenieros en Rusia ganan mas que en España, no solo porque todo es mas barato sino que para enviar la fuga de cerebros no hay casi impuestos y los salarios son muy muy muy altos.


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Depende de la cantidad de alcohol ingerida.
> 
> Una cervecilla domingera marca Lech @Zbigniew
> 
> ...



Yo emigre a Usa hace eones amigo eones, no sé de cerveza polaca.Yo tomaba cafés con Henry a la orilla del Poto.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Me consta. Soy rusa igualmente



Oye, por españa has notado rusofobia como dicen por ahi?
Yo estoy en Polonia, asi que si XD


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Yo emigre a Usa hace eones amigo eones, no sé de cerveza polaca.Yo tomaba cafés con Henry a la orilla del Poto.



bruh ...
Te me has caido.


----------



## PIA (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Depende de la cantidad de alcohol ingerida.
> 
> Una cervecilla domingera marca Lech @Zbigniew
> 
> ...



A mí tampoco caían bien, creo que es general en los rusos. Completamente de acuerdo contigo, ahora nada será como antes. Veremos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Mar 2022)

Cuando comenzareis a bombardear El Raval de Farsalona ?...


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

Gurb dijo:


> ¿Qué te inspira la URSS?



Depende la epoca y en que aspecto, es un tema complicado con luces y sombras, como los Españoles se sentirian de Franco si no fueran subnormales.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cuando comenzareis a bombardear El Raval de Farsalona ?...



Segun antena3 les estamos dando pasta ...


----------



## PIA (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Oye, por españa has notado rusofobia como dicen por ahi?
> Yo estoy en Polonia, asi que si XD



Yo no. Gozo de entorno priveligiado de gente despierta que desde principio de todo me han colmado de apoyo y bendiciones a mi pueblo y país. Desconozco si en general es así. 
P.S. y aunque no fuera así ME LA SUDAN OPINIONES DE LOS DEMÁS ))))))))


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Yo no. Gozo de entorno priveligiado de gente despierta que desde principio de todo me han colmado de apoyo y bendiciones a mi pueblo y país. Desconozco si en general es así.
> P.S. y aunque no fuera así ME LA SUDAN OPINIONES DE LOS DEMÁS ))))))))


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> o
> Puede ser, puede ser.
> Tambien te digo que los ingenieros en Rusia ganan mas que en España, no solo porque todo es mas barato sino que para enviar la fuga de cerebros no hay casi impuestos y los salarios son muy muy muy altos.



puede ser dice el andoba. Pues claro! 
Tú puede que seas ruso de nacimiento, pero leyéndote, eres un españolazo. Se es de donde se pace no de donde se nace.


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> puede ser dice el andoba. Pues claro!
> Tú puede que seas ruso de nacimiento, pero leyéndote, eres un españolazo. Se es de donde se pace no de donde se nace.



. Tonces hamijoh usted es suiso? Yo nací en Polonia pero no soy estadounidense , servi a mi patria que es otra.


----------



## HDR (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Mientras mi pais sigue siendo poniendo al ser humano en la ISS tu pais tiene que pedir a Alemania que les den electricidad, no somos iguales.



@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha pues te ha puesto en tu sitio


----------



## Bye Felicia (27 Mar 2022)

Que opinas del baneo de insecto?

Que opinas de insecto?

Que te parece su nivel de ruso?


----------



## la_trotona (27 Mar 2022)

¿Qué opinas del serivico militar? ¿Es cierto que el ejército ruso es una máquina de matar jóvenes incluso en tiempos de paz? ¿qué te parece que los hombres tengan que hacer el servicio militar y las mujeres no?


----------



## jkaza (27 Mar 2022)

Cuánto vale una puta de la calle?


----------



## Trucha (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No soy muy leer



Viendo tu añoranza del comunismo y algún otro comentario, nadie lo diría.


----------



## Economista_paco (27 Mar 2022)

El hecho de que a los rusos se la sude la política de normal y con este tema hagan piña en favor de Putin y a favor de la guerra no hace más que reafirmar mi creencia de que la mayoría de rusos todavía son una especie de analfabestias ignorantes todavía por civilizar, cualquier tipo de identificación con algún valor moral o ético aceptable es una quimera en esas tierras, simplemente el hecho de que muchos sean de color blanco, rubios y de ojos azules confunde al occidental civilizado medio, pensando que es un pueblo creativo e inteligente que simplemente está mal dirigido y gobernado, cuando la realidad es la de un pueblo llano que disfruta yendo a comprar ultra procesados en chándal de Adidas mientras se dedican a estafarse unos otros comprando y vendiendo coches usados con vicios ocultos.


----------



## StolenInnocence (27 Mar 2022)

¿Veis al rusófono Zelensky como un traidor a la madre patria?


----------



## alexforum (27 Mar 2022)

Estas con una rusa o con una española paticorta?
Crees que Putin esta en lo correcto, y que la union de ucrania a la OTAN es una amenaza a Rusia?


----------



## Knabenschiessen (27 Mar 2022)

Tengo una amiga en Moscu y doy fe que los langostos Ruskis se están llevando el azúcar en sacos de 10 kg del supermercado Magnet y las tiendas de Produkti. Como en España el aceite de girasol. Cada loco con su tema. Lo de los supermercados en todo el mundo con excepciones es para hacérselo mirar (aquí en Suiza todavía no ha llegado un problema de abastecimiento)

Yo lo que puedo decir por lo que me dice mi amiga es que al menos en Moskva hay un porcentaje de más del cincuenta por ciento de gente que van a saco con el tío Vladimir y un porcentaje bastante más pequeño que no le gusta nada lo que está pasando. Y otro porcentaje más pequeño aún que se da mus.

Mi pregunta para @Alabama Anon es como las chicas Ukras y las Rusas pueden ser tan diferentes. Todavía no he conocido una Ukra que no fuera una hija de puta a ver lo que te podía sacar (te tratan como a un bankomat con patas). Al menos con las Rusas hay de todo. Hasta buenas personas (Pocas pero las hay)


----------



## RRMartinez (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Aun asi 11 años es mucha diferencia, las mujeres apenas salen de casa en muchas regiones mientras los hombres se parten el lomo etc.
> O al menos hasta hace poco era asi.



Ya, y el alcoholismo de los Dimitri. Dilo todo.


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

Porqué sois tan sumisos? No os da vergüenza chuparle las pelotas a una oligarquía corrupta, que os trata como a basura? 

Siendo apenas 150 millones y con el país más extenso de la Tierra sois un estercolero inmundo, que pensáis cuando veis como vive la gente en Finlandia, Corea del Sur o Japón? Sois conscientes de que una de dos, o sois retrasados mentales o completamente gilipollas?

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> El hecho de que a los rusos se la sude la política de normal y con este tema hagan piña en favor de Putin y a favor de la guerra no hace más que reafirmar mi creencia de que la mayoría de rusos todavía son una especie de analfabestias ignorantes todavía por civilizar, cualquier tipo de identificación con algún valor moral o ético aceptable es una quimera en esas tierras, simplemente el hecho de que muchos sean de color blanco, rubios y de ojos azules confunde al occidental civilizado medio, pensando que es un pueblo creativo e inteligente que simplemente está mal dirigido y gobernado, cuando la realidad es la de un pueblo llano que disfruta yendo a comprar ultra procesados en chándal de Adidas mientras se dedican a estafarse unos otros comprando y vendiendo coches usados con vicios ocultos.



Clavao


----------



## imaginARIO (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Mig29 (27 Mar 2022)

Que opina la gente en general sobre los chinos?
Como veis que sea muy probable que paséis a ser un socio menor y totalmente en manos chinas económicamente hablando?


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Mar 2022)

Como llamáis allí a la ensalada rusa, ensaladilla nacional? 
Por qué no estás alistado matando ucros por tu patria?


----------



## OrphanGraph (27 Mar 2022)

Como se vive en Rusia con el sueldo medio? Peor o mejor que España?


----------



## butricio (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No suelo frecuntar hilos de mierda y no habremos coincidido, suele pasar.



¿Que hilos frecuentas?


----------



## la_trotona (27 Mar 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Como llamáis allí a la ensalada rusa, ensaladilla nacional?
> Por qué no estás alistado matando ucros por tu patria?



Le estará dejando sitio a las emponderadas rusas.


----------



## Llorón (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



Privet yeban


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

OrphanGraph dijo:


> Como se vive en Rusia con el sueldo medio? Peor o mejor que España?



Jojojojojojojojojo que grande eres OligofrenGraph


----------



## asiqué (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



gostas de un buen vodka con anticongelante verde muy a menudo? o solo en ocasiones especiales?


----------



## Kbkubito (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



Cuando vais a arrasar al gringo a base de tsars y poseidones?


----------



## Beholder (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001707



Entiendo que eres dell gremio it. ¿Porque te fuiste a Polonia? 

Los rusos, las empresas rusas, compran software o son muy piratas x lo general? Prefieren comprar software alemán, yanki o son como los japos de hacérselo todo en casa?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Mar 2022)

¿Crees que tanta sanción y tanto bloqueo a lo ruso en el exterior provoque el efecto contrario al buscado?
Esto es, ¿que todos se aglutinen en torno a PUTIN y sus políticas y le sigan hasta la muerte?


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si, pero se le pone mucho menos mayonesa que en España, en general me gusta mas la Española. la comida española es la mejor.
> 
> Los hombres son HOMBRES.
> Las mujeres son MUJERES.
> No veo el poblema.



En España los hombres están amariconados y las mujeres machiruladas…. imaginate que puede salir de esa combinación.


----------



## dac1 (27 Mar 2022)

Que tal vivir en sochi con nivel medio de ruso y pension semilangosta ejjpain??


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Soy ruso y mi nick es alabama





Así hay 500.000 en este foro, antianglos y follarrusos con nicks en inglés, foto de actor de Jólibu, ponen memes en inglés, vídeos en sus firmas que son en inglés...

Y seguro que escriben desde el Imac y llevan Nike.

"Mami, puedo pedir Borrikin?

Estoy ocupado, vomitando bilis antianglo en el Foro"


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Crees que tanta sanción y tanto bloqueo a lo ruso en el exterior provoque el efecto contrario al buscado?
> Esto es, ¿que todos se aglutinen en torno a PUTIN y sus políticas y le sigan hasta la muerte?




Si es hasta la muerte, viva Putin!


----------



## OrphanGraph (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Jojojojojojojojojo que grande eres OligofrenGraph



Es verdad, que pregunta tan estúpida, no sé para qué nos quejamos del precio del combustible si con 1000€ al mes vamos todos en Lamborghinis haciendo trompos por las rotondas de Madrid central.


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

OrphanGraph dijo:


> Es verdad, que pregunta tan estúpida, no sé para qué nos quejamos del precio del combustible si con 1000€ al mes vamos todos en Lamborghinis haciendo trompos por las rotondas de Madrid central.



Ojalá acabes viviendo en Rusia, por imbécil


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001805
> 
> 
> Pero en general, el mundo ruso esta unido con una sola voluntad, no habra 5tas columnas ni divisiones etnicas internas estupidas.
> ...




Coño, parecen montajes de lo deformes que son.

Los cerebros los tendréis igual de deformes.




A Kiev, dices?



A la

*
K I E B R A !*




Que va a ir Risia.


----------



## Fígaro (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ojalá acabes viviendo en Rusia, por imbécil





Deberían deportarlo.


----------



## GorilaCivilzado (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



Las rusas como andan en nivel de follanegrismo?


----------



## esquilero (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Porqué sois tan sumisos? No os da vergüenza chuparle las pelotas a una oligarquía corrupta, que os trata como a basura?
> 
> Siendo apenas 150 millones y con el país más extenso de la Tierra sois un estercolero inmundo, que pensáis cuando veis como vive la gente en Finlandia, Corea del Sur o Japón? Sois conscientes de que una de dos, o sois retrasados mentales o completamente gilipollas?
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo




Bueno, si tu eres español no tienes mucho que echarle en cara a un ruso.

Anda que el nivel de corrupción que hay en España con la cantidad de subnormales que hay aplaudiendo con las orejas al Emerito, a Amancio Ortega, a Florentino Perez, a Ana Botin..... como para decir que los rusos no se que....


----------



## keylargof (27 Mar 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Bueno, si tu eres español no tienes mucho que echarle en cara a un ruso.
> 
> Anda que el nivel de corrupción que hay en España con la cantidad de subnormales que hay aplaudiendo con las orejas al Emerito, a Amancio Ortega, a Florentino Perez, a Ana Botin..... como para decir que los rusos no se que....



Más tonto y naces oveja


----------



## esquilero (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.





Estuve en San Petersburgo hace tres años y me quede con las ganas de volver.

Me puedes recomendar algo?

También me gustaria conocer tu opinión para visitar Moscu.

Spassiva.


----------



## esquilero (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Más tonto y naces oveja





Hoy en día el pueblo español es el pueblo europeo más sumiso de Europa con diferencia. Que un español diga que el pueblo ruso es sumiso es como si un burro le llama orejotas a un caballo.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



Kak dilá ???


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

¿Es verdad que Rusia existe... de verdad, o es un sitio muy grande en el que el de una punta dice que es ruso porque así se lo han dicho? Yo estoy más cerca de Moscú en España que algunos pueblos en el mar de Bering ¿me admitirían de buen grado como parte de la madre patria rusa? ¿Me podría casar con una rusa, de las de las fotos, y que me admita como ruso auténtico de la parte europea de Rusia? Parecen preguntas tontas, pero lo son.


----------



## Derrochaduros (27 Mar 2022)

¿Que anticongelante le ponéis al coche ?


----------



## OrphanGraph (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ojalá acabes viviendo en Rusia, por imbécil



QUE EL ARCONTE TE ESCUCHE


----------



## esquilero (27 Mar 2022)

Bueno, vamos a ver que responde.


----------



## bocadRillo (27 Mar 2022)

Qué crédito das a los rumores de que Lavrov ha sido apartado de su cargo y que hay un alto riesgo de golpe de estado contra Putin????


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

Trucha dijo:


> Viendo tu añoranza del comunismo y algún otro comentario, nadie lo diría.



No es de leer libros, pero en el ordenador o movil, se deja los ojos literalmente...


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Estas con una rusa o con una española paticorta?
> Crees que Putin esta en lo correcto, y que la union de ucrania a la OTAN es una amenaza a Rusia?



Estuvo con una paticorta que le metio una orden de alejamiento, un Pvtin es lo que necesita España y no un Pvto Viruelo !!!.


----------



## Padre_Karras (27 Mar 2022)

¿ Es verdad que los rusos preferís emborracharos y daros de ostias a follar chortinas ?

¿ Crees que tales fijaciones puedan deberse a un trasfondo sado gay reprimido ?


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

Seguramente eres otro clon, es español nacido en Moscu !!!.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (27 Mar 2022)

Bueno ya hemos hablado algunas veces, pero tras esto de la guerra nada.

-Por qué crees que han sido tan ineptos los políticos en no saber entenderse, sobre todo europeos y rusos en estas décadas. Aunque hubo algunos intentos tibios de Francia, Alemania en ocasiones.

-Cómo se ve la relación histórica con Ucrania.

-Qué se dice ahí del objetivo real de esta guerra y por qué, porque lo de solo por desnazificar no resulta muy convincente aunque es cierto que en el este hubo matanzas serias, de todas formas tampoco veo que el occidental sea muy consciente de que es un toque de atención fuerte aunque no guste a nadie o es una guerra mundial.

-Puede que Rusia haga un nuevo sistema o no, y hacia qué, porque entre las sanciones, el alejamiento de EEUU-UE, la influencia en cierta manera de China, aparte de su historia donde ya casi han probado de todo - salvo quizás la democracia liberal bipartidista y no es que sea la maravilla - , no sé pero tengo la sensación de que van a tener que hacer un tercer sistema, algo nuevo en el S.XXI. Y tendrá que valerse mucho en su cultura.

-Noto también que por lo general el europeo tampoco entiende mucho a Rusia, al revés también pasa o no, bueno no solo a Rusia sino en general a otras sociedades, como que EEUU, sus aliados se están encerrando en su burbuja y eso es peligroso.

Por cierto lo de bloquearlos y aislarlos de casi todo me parece muy absurdo, aparte de bastante cínico porque cuando lo hace EEUU, A. Saudí u otros no pasa nada. Aparte de que lo que vas a provocar a largo plazo es que casi todos pasen de ti, también India, Pakistán y hasta las monarquías autoritarias de Oriente Medio.

Un saludo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



Quiero una mujer rusa de 18. ¿Qué puedo hacer?


----------



## Lady_A (27 Mar 2022)

¿Creis alli que habra tercera guerra mundial, la gente tiene miedo y la gente lo apoyaría? ¿pensáis que caerán nukes?

¿tenis alli mili obligatoria? ¿de ser si, los rusos que van son de la mili o profesionales?


Y ahora la pregunta Chorra o no tanto...



¿Hay muchos rusos asi? ¿cuanto % de la juventud ?

¿estos luego se pueden hacer militares? Los del vídeo 



Jevitronka dijo:


> Vistes con chándal?


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Mar 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Hay muchos rusos asi? ¿cuanto % de la juventud ?



Vestir chandals Adidas, es mandato !!!.


----------



## oretano (27 Mar 2022)

¿cual es la talla media de las tetas de las rusas ?, sin operar
es para un amigo


----------



## George Orwell (27 Mar 2022)

¿Hard bass?


----------



## Manoliko (27 Mar 2022)

Yo soy murciano y pregunto respuestas


----------



## hemorroide (27 Mar 2022)

¿Vives en uno de esos o algo parecido?


----------



## Morototeo (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.


----------



## cerilloprieto (27 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Totalmente. Los hombres sois mucho más nobles. No aguanto a mujeres, sólo tengo una amiga y en Moscú, bien lejos, para que no de demasiado por saco. Somos lo peor.



Eso quiere decir que hacéis con nosotros lo que os da la gana. Entre vosotras eso no es posible, y saltan chispas


----------



## Soy forero (27 Mar 2022)

Con Putin o contra Putin?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Aun asi 11 años es mucha diferencia, las mujeres apenas salen de casa en muchas regiones mientras los hombres se parten el lomo etc.
> O al menos hasta hace poco era asi.



Hombre y el qué os pongáis como las Grecas con vodka,aguarrás o lo que pilleis también tendrá algo que ver ¿No?


----------



## PIA (27 Mar 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que hacéis con nosotros lo que os da la gana. Entre vosotras eso no es posible, y saltan chispas



Bueno, tomar a los hombres por completos guilipollas puede salir caro. Además, últimamente estáis aprendiendo a defenderse. Y yo que me alegro, ya está bien.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



Espero que mueras pronto en una muerte violenta lenta y agónica, tú y los otros 140 millones de rusos, y lo mismo para Bielorusos y Serbios, y para todos los rusos y prorusos de Donbas, Transnitria , kazastan etc.
Os deseo una muerte cercana entre horribles sufrimientos.


----------



## cerilloprieto (27 Mar 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Porqué sois tan sumisos? No os da vergüenza chuparle las pelotas a una oligarquía corrupta, que os trata como a basura?
> 
> Siendo apenas 150 millones y con el país más extenso de la Tierra sois un estercolero inmundo, que pensáis cuando veis como vive la gente en Finlandia, Corea del Sur o Japón? Sois conscientes de que una de dos, o sois retrasados mentales o completamente gilipollas?
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo



¿No te da vergüenza que Sion te rebaje por debajo de un negro, una loca, un trans o un perro?, por ponerte unos ejemplos.
Me puedes contestar después de que se la chupes a un negro, y de rodillas, como te ordena Soros.


----------



## Petruska (27 Mar 2022)

Gurb dijo:


> ¿Qué te inspira la URSS?



El himno MÁS BELLO DEL MUNDO, el himno ruso. Me dan ganas de llorar de la emoción siempre que lo oigo.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Mar 2022)

Instalate el duolingo y pilla alguna gramatica basica aparte.


----------



## LiberalFist (27 Mar 2022)

Desde luego que nadie hace flashmobs como la horda.


----------



## Vctrlnz (28 Mar 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> El himno MÁS BELLO DEL MUNDO, el himno ruso. Me dan ganas de llorar de la emoción siempre que lo oigo.



tu quieres follar con rusas
que himno ni que mierdas mentiroso
siendo un gordo comedoritos sin dinero y con las rusas sin poder volar a Espana lo unico que puedes hacerte es pajas con rusas en paginas porno

Deberias llorar en todo caso por el asesinato de ucranianos y la invasion de esos hijos de puta pedazo de mierda seca.


----------



## Petruska (28 Mar 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> tu quieres follar con rusas
> que himno ni que mierdas mentiroso
> siendo un gordo comedoritos sin dinero y con las rusas sin poder volar a Espana lo unico que puedes hacerte es pajas con rusas en paginas porno
> 
> Deberias llorar en todo caso por el asesinato de ucranianos y la invasion de esos hijos de puta pedazo de mierda seca.



Soy una forerA. Gilipollas eres. Qué tiene que ver la belleza del himno ruso con lo que esté pasando o dejando de pasar? Atontao


----------



## Vctrlnz (28 Mar 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Soy una forerA. Gilipollas eres. Qué tiene que ver la belleza del himno ruso con lo que esté pasando o dejando de pasar? Atontao



ah, entonces puta reputa

que llora con el puto himno comunista de los subhumanos rusos y se rasca el cono de gorda sucia peluda pelo frito espanola cuando ve a los ucras ser asesinados y masacrados

lo dicho PUTA REPUTA

Y FEA COMO TODAS LAS CRANCOS ESPANOLAS


----------



## Abort&cospelo (28 Mar 2022)

¿Que haces aqui que no estas en Ucrania haciendo justicia?


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Cuando vais a arrasar al gringo a base de tsars y poseidones?



Pronto espero, realisticamente nunca


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Beholder dijo:


> Entiendo que eres dell gremio it. ¿Porque te fuiste a Polonia?
> 
> Los rusos, las empresas rusas, compran software o son muy piratas x lo general? Prefieren comprar software alemán, yanki o son como los japos de hacérselo todo en casa?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Me fui a Polonia por amor basicamente, mi mano tenia que acabar estudios aqui.
Hay de todo, como Microsoft y todos esos han dejado el pais la pirateria ahora es legal en Rusia XD


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> ¿Que haces aqui que no estas en Ucrania haciendo justicia?



Toy en Polonia asi que imaginate ...


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Mar 2022)

Por qué los hombres son tan feos y las mujeres tan guapas? Como se explica ese fenómeno?


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

GorilaCivilzado dijo:


> Las rusas como andan en nivel de follanegrismo?



TDS ES TDS


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Estuve en San Petersburgo hace tres años y me quede con las ganas de volver.
> 
> Me puedes recomendar algo?
> 
> ...



Mi consejo es que vayas a Kazan, es la capital de Tatarstan, son musulmanes la mitad de etnia tatara pero buena gente, la arquitectura es mezcla entre parisina royo san petesburgo, musulmana es muy curiosa y te sales de lo typical


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Por qué los hombres son tan feos y las mujeres tan guapas? Como se explica ese fenómeno?



Ya lo respondi jijiji


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Felson dijo:


> ¿Es verdad que Rusia existe... de verdad, o es un sitio muy grande en el que el de una punta dice que es ruso porque así se lo han dicho? Yo estoy más cerca de Moscú en España que algunos pueblos en el mar de Bering ¿me admitirían de buen grado como parte de la madre patria rusa? ¿Me podría casar con una rusa, de las de las fotos, y que me admita como ruso auténtico de la parte europea de Rusia? Parecen preguntas tontas, pero lo son.



Hay un poco de todo, sobre todo depende de la etnia, algunas son muy patriotas, otras como las catalanes, otros sudan y estan a sus cabras y sus cosas


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> ¿Que anticongelante le ponéis al coche ?



Vodka camarada!


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Quiero una mujer rusa de 18. ¿Qué puedo hacer?



Ahorrar


Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Creis alli que habra tercera guerra mundial, la gente tiene miedo y la gente lo apoyaría? ¿pensáis que caerán nukes?
> 
> ¿tenis alli mili obligatoria? ¿de ser si, los rusos que van son de la mili o profesionales?
> 
> ...



Esos son como los canis españoles, es una subcultura en extincion, ahora ya no son tan asi.

Nah no caeran nukes, pero bueno si hay que lanzarlas antes de que se acaben de oxidar porque no.

Mili hay pero muy muy reducida casi anecdotico que te toque. El 90% u asi del ejercito es profesional, no se si habran metido a alguno de royo mili a mover cajas en retaguardia


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Soy forero dijo:


> Con Putin o contra Putin?



Me cae mal, pero me cae peor la OTAN


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Espero que mueras pronto en una muerte violenta lenta y agónica, tú y los otros 140 millones de rusos, y lo mismo para Bielorusos y Serbios, y para todos los rusos y prorusos de Donbas, Transnitria , kazastan etc.
> Os deseo una muerte cercana entre horribles sufrimientos.



Creo que vas a morir antes tu de frio este invierno moro


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Mar 2022)

Que los hombres sean feos porque "son hombres" no explica el fenómeno.

En República Checa, Lituania... Hay hombres muy atractivos y masculinos. Al mismo nivel que ellas. .

En cambio Rusia es un desnivel. Mujeres modelos con hombres toscos que se meten ciclos caducados y se hinchan.













Bodas Vladimir de mierda MANDAN


TNPR




www.burbuja.info










__





Matrimonios Vladimir de Mierda M A N D A N


Tras la boda con Vassili como éste les da buenas ostias, anda en el paro y entre trapicheos acaba en prisión y después dándole al vodka, pues tienen que arrejuntarse con otros. Venimos de aquí https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/bodas-vladimir-de-mierda-mandan.1212046/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Yo frecuento este








Центр


Центральный Федеральный Округ




www.skyscrapercity.com





y 2ch


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Trucha dijo:


> Viendo tu añoranza del comunismo y algún otro comentario, nadie lo diría.



Cuando he dicho yo que añore el comunismo? 
Otra cosa es que yo piense como la mayoria de los rusos que la union sovietica deberia de volver y tener un sistema como el chino o similar


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Que los hombres sean feos porque "son hombres" no explica el fenómeno.
> 
> En República Checa, Lituania... Hay hombres muy atractivos y masculinos. Al mismo nivel que ellas. .
> 
> ...



No se tio, no soy homo


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

butricio dijo:


> ¿Que hilos frecuentas?



Entro al foro muy esporadicamente porque el nivel es lamentable, si frecuentas 4chan suelo estar en /sg/ en /pol/


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## edulcorante1 (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, muchos me conoceis, hoy tengo el Domingo libre, asi que disparad perras.



Yo conozco a una rusa, bueno hace más de 16 años que vivo con ella.
Que descanses, si puedes.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Mar 2022)

Bueno algo bueno si que tenéis a parte del caviar y es que sois de los pocos europeos (junto a los españoles) que pronunciáis la "RR" como Dios manda.

¿Casualidad?

Algo es algo.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Una academia? Pa aprender idiomas lo mejor es una academia


----------



## Gurb (28 Mar 2022)

¿Tiene sentido hablar del _alma rusa_, o es esa expresión tan solo una licencia poética?

¿Crees que es más complicado ser ruso que por ejemplo de Europa Occidental?


"El *alma rusa* (en ruso: _русская душа_) es un término de la cultura rusa que destaca el particular carácter ruso y la manera de entender el mundo por los rusos. Dicho término se utiliza en obras filosóficas, literarias, musicales, y forma parte de la cultura popular rusa. Entre las características del _alma rusa_ figuran el misterio y la _amplitud_.

Se suele resaltar la dificultad de _entender el alma rusa_ por el resto del mundo, sin que esto suponga superioridad o inferioridad del pueblo ruso.


Desde los tiempos de la formación de Unión Soviética este término se usó a modo de propaganda. Actualmente el gobierno ruso sigue la línea propagandística remarcando la superioridad del "alma rusa" frente a los "desalmados" occidentales".






Alma rusa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Gurb dijo:


> ¿Tiene sentido hablar del _alma rusa_, o es esa expresión tan solo una licencia poética?
> 
> ¿Crees que es más complicado ser ruso que por ejemplo de Europa Occidental?
> 
> ...



Bueno, es como decir "el alma española" en general cada pais tiene sus caracteristicas propias, lo mismo con su gente. O lo cuadriculados que son los alemanes, los ejemplos son muchos


----------



## Gurb (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Bueno, es como decir "el alma española" en general cada pais tiene sus caracteristicas propias, lo mismo con su gente. O lo cuadriculados que son los alemanes, los ejemplos son muchos




A mí lo del _alma española_ me parece una tontería. Creo en individuos concretos, no en generalizaciones.

Pero, por otro lado, es cierto que la mochila histórica que se carga en algunos sitios es diferente que en otros. La Historia de Rusia me parece especialmente trágica a menudo.

"Todo lo amamos: el calor de los números fríos y el don de las visiones divinas.
Todo lo comprendemos: desde el agudo espíritu galo al tenebroso genio alemán.
Amamos el cuerpo, su sabor y color y su perfume sofocante y mortal.
¿Acaso es culpa nuestra si algún día cruje vuestro esqueleto entre nuestras zarpas pesadas?
¡Venid aquí! Venid de los horrores de la guerra a nuestros brazos.
Si no es demasiado tarde, volveremos a envainar la antigua espada, oh compañeros, y llegaremos a ser hermanos.
Y si no, nada tenemos que perder.
También nosotros somos capaces de maldad.


Nos abriremos paso a través de la bella Europa, de bosques y florestas y os enseñaremos nuestro morro asiático.
¡Oh, viejo mundo! Antes de perderte por completo, antes de que te destruya el tormento, detente sabio.
Como Edipo delante del antiguo misterio o de la esfinge.
¡Es una esfinge, Rusia! Exultante o doliente, empapada de negra sangre, ella te mira con odio y amor.
Venid todos, venid a los Urales.


Preparamos el terreno para la batalla contra la salvaje horda mongol.
Pero de ahora en adelante ya no os serviremos de escudo…
Presenciaremos la mortal batalla con nuestros ojos oblicuos.
Por última vez, ¡oh viejo mundo!, al banquete de la paz y del trabajo,
a un sereno banquete fraternal te llama la lira bárbara, por última vez».

(Alexander Blok, poeta ruso, 1918, llamando a la revolución mundial).


----------



## Godofredo1099 (28 Mar 2022)

¿Has sufrido algún tipo de discriminación en Polonia por ser Ruso? ¿Hay un ambiente hostil en general hacia vosotros?

¿Naciste en la época postsoviética o un poco antes? ¿Cómo valoras personalmente la etapa de la CCCP? 

¿Eres crítico con Putin o sientes simpatías hacia él? ¿lo ves como una especie de vozdh, de líder? ¿Es verdad lo que dice Marquina de que en Rusia se está llevando a cabo una revolución conservadora y se está volviendo a la tradición y a la religiosidad frente al NWO, ideología de género, etc que predomina en occidente? 

¿Sigue habiendo muchos habitantes de las exrepublicas soviéticas, Kazajos, Kirguisos, Takiyos, etc en Rusia o se han distanciado de vosotros después de la independencia? 

¿En Rusia la gente se casa joven y tiene hijos o vive como aquí, de forma frívola y disoluta, prefiriendo tener un perro o un gato antes que un hijo? 
¿Eres cristiano ortodoxo o ateo? 
¿Qué crees que deberíamos importar a España de vuestra cultura para mejorar?



Un saludo muy fuerte y gracias por tu respuesta, Tovarich!


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Mar 2022)

Откуда ты пацан?)


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Mar 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> ¿Qué productos se han agotado en los supermercados rusos?
> 
> O en caso de que no se hayan agotado, ¿Cuáles han sido rapiñados vilmente?


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> ¿Has sufrido algún tipo de discriminación en Polonia por ser Ruso? ¿Hay un ambiente hostil en general hacia vosotros?
> 
> ¿Naciste en la época postsoviética o un poco antes? ¿Cómo valoras personalmente la etapa de la CCCP?
> 
> ...



Digo que soy Ucraniano pa ahorrarme poblemas, he perdido la mayoria de mis amistades, la mayoria los conocia por circulos nacionalistas asi que bueno ...
Si, bastante hostil, pero tampoco es que haya rusos por aqui

Postsovietica, en los 90. La CCCP tiene muchas etapas y aspectos con sus luces y sus sombras.

No me gusta mucho Putin, es un papanatas, bueno a efectos practicos es el Tzar, lider es. 
Lo de la revolucion conservadora es una forma muy tonta de entenderlo, la union sovietica era mas conservadora que la españa de Franco, la homosexualidad fue un delito hasta los 90s. 

Depende de que jovenes, pero si, se tiene familia mucho antes la gente normal.
Ortodoxo pero no practicante.
Creo que la cultura Española no tiene que "importar" nada, cada pais debe ver que esta mal en su pais y solucionarlo, yo por ejemplo estoy contento con la reduccion del alcoholismo en Rusia de 2 decadas para aca.


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001663
> 
> 
> Cuando estoy con los amikos



✴А.у.Е✴


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1002653











Por qué tanta gente compra desesperadamente papel de baño ante la pandemia del coronavirus - BBC News Mundo


El síndrome FOMO, el temor a quedar fuera de una situación social, ha aparecido en muchas partes del mundo a medida que se expande el nuevo coronavirus. La compra masiva de papel higiénico es una de sus caras.




www.bbc.com





Langostas panic-buying, ya ves tu.
Estaria mas preocupado por como os estais empezando a matar por no tener nuestro petroleo hulio


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Por qué tanta gente compra desesperadamente papel de baño ante la pandemia del coronavirus - BBC News Mundo
> 
> 
> El síndrome FOMO, el temor a quedar fuera de una situación social, ha aparecido en muchas partes del mundo a medida que se expande el nuevo coronavirus. La compra masiva de papel higiénico es una de sus caras.
> ...



Знаю...
Ну пиздец братан (


----------



## Godofredo1099 (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Digo que soy Ucraniano pa ahorrarme poblemas, he perdido la mayoria de mis amistades, la mayoria los conocia por circulos nacionalistas asi que bueno ...
> Si, bastante hostil, pero tampoco es que haya rusos por aqui
> 
> Postsovietica, en los 90. La CCCP tiene muchas etapas y aspectos con sus luces y sus sombras.
> ...



¿Como es que has acabado allí, en territorio comanche? ¿Buena oferta de trabajo o algo más atractivo? ¿La gente es tan imbécil que te penaliza a ti por lo que hace el gobierno de tu país y te deja de hablar? 

Bueno, en España existía la Ley de vagos y maleantes y después la Ley de peligrosidad social que se derogó en 1978 y con la que te metían a chupar barrotes si eras maricon, travesti, etc yo preguntaba por el resurgir de la espiritualidad y demás, ya se que en la URSS la homosexualidad no estaba bien vista. Pero en 2013 fue cuando Putin sacó adelante la ley contra la propaganda homosexual pegando un giro contra lo que se había hecho a principios de los 90.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

La chortina que tiene que acabar estudios y luego nos piramos al primer mundo o a Rusia en unos meses.
Nah esque mis amigos eran nacionalistas polacos y ahora son nacionalistas ucros por asi decirlo XD

Si pero aun asi en Rusia se ven las mismas series que en españa por asi decirlo, muchos se infectan de mariconismo


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> ¿Me puedes recomendar música rusa?



Сектор Газа, Ленинград, Ноггано, группа бутырка,Бладимир Курский,Голос Омерики,Гио Пика, Мияги


Luego también tienes al tito Жириновский, un conocido político local y sus canciones...



Esta si sabes ruso y sabes quién es el tío, es cojonuda


----------



## Paradise_man (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Vodka camarada!



Что? Водачку? На машину? Нифига себе! Да ты богач!)
Самогон лучше))


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001663
> 
> 
> Cuando estoy con los amikos



¿Eres un gopnik?


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Manolo De Escobar dijo:


> ¿Eres un gopnik?



Nah, pero mi primo si


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Nah, pero mi primo si



Pensaba que ya se habían extinguido


----------



## Cane-flauto (28 Mar 2022)

Eres católico?


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Manolo De Escobar dijo:


> Pensaba que ya se habían extinguido



Han evolucionado como los canis evolucionaron a traperos ...
La musica electronica sigue siendo la mas popular para la fiesta, pero eso en la mayoria de la Europa Fria


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

Cane-flauto dijo:


> Eres católico?



Ortodoxo no practicante


----------



## OYeah (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Puede ser, puede ser.
> Tambien te digo que los ingenieros en Rusia ganan mas que en España, no solo porque todo es mas barato sino que para enviar la fuga de cerebros no hay casi impuestos y los salarios son muy muy muy altos.




¿Cifras? Porque si es en rublos me temo que ni para papel del culo.

Me he leido todo el hilo y estoy contigo en casi todo. Putin me cae mejor, pero sí, debía haberlo solucionado antes y sin ser tan papanatas.


----------



## ArmiArma (28 Mar 2022)

Una Pregunta sobre los rusos en España a medio plazo.
Soy de los que creo que estamos en fase postplandémica y en la misma dinámica de ir acomodando narrativas a la realidad.
Tocan 2 años de paripé geopolítico y sacrificios hasta que Rusia empiece a cobrar los euros frescos de su gran alianza con China, y China a cobrarse deudas del pesebre de los Estados, con lo cual, desde mi punto de vista de ahí en adelante, van a ser fundamentales.
Dado que no pienso moverme de mi país y el de mi familia que es España ¿en qué comunidades y sectores crees que pueden llegar a tener algún interés de movimientos? Si es que los tienen claro.


----------



## ArmiArma (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> pero la Sputnik es la unica que no usa ARN



La Sputnik y la china, casualmente.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Cifras? Porque si es en rublos me temo que ni para papel del culo.
> 
> Me he leido todo el hilo y estoy contigo en casi todo. Putin me cae mejor, pero sí, debía haberlo solucionado antes y sin ser tan papanatas.



Ganar internacional, se paga en rublos o en dolares depende de la empresa pero si te dan 500k rublos te estan dando 5k EUR, es solo hacer el cambio.


----------



## OYeah (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ganar internacional, se paga en rublos o en dolares depende de la empresa pero si te dan 500k rublos te estan dando 5k EUR, es solo hacer el cambio.




Sabes que un ingeniero en España ni lo huele, ¿verdad? No le tenemos miedo a la "fuga de cerebros", parece que sale más barato importarlos de Sudamérica. Hay muchos venezolanos con titulos llegando ahora, y cubanos también en su dia.

Los argentinos siempre venian con el título de psicología, esos no cuentan.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Mar 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Sabes que un ingeniero en España ni lo huele, ¿verdad? No le tenemos miedo a la "fuga de cerebros", parece que sale más barato importarlos de Sudamérica. Hay muchos venezolanos con titulos llegando ahora, y cubanos también en su dia.
> 
> Los argentinos siempre venian con el título de psicología, esos no cuentan.



Sep, la cosa esque las empresas españolas pueden medio funcionar asi, aunque ya sabemos como esta el IT en España ...
De todas maneras hablar de "economia española" es una estupidez, ya que no hay autonomia y es solo parte de la economia europea, Rusia tiene que cuidar mucho todo eso para sobrevivir.


----------



## GorilaCivilzado (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> TDS ES TDS



Pero contesta


----------



## DarkGabo (28 Mar 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


>



Hijo de puta te mereces 100000 de thanks por esta puta maravilla, anime-furro-russian me ha sentado mejor esa obra del entretenimiento mejor que una paja.


----------



## DarkGabo (28 Mar 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Conocía el Hardbass de pasada. La típica canción esa famosa que todos conocen. Originalmente solo había esa canción con el video ese del baile loco en el parque. Y todo parecía una simple parodia bien hecha.
> 
> Pero recientemente he visto como esa canción parece haber creado un nuevo estilo musical propio en Rusia que ya tiene tiempo. Una especie de nueva tribu urbana, o ya existente, que se ha hecho con este nuevo estilo musical. Son los típicos barriobajeros version Rusa con chandals adidas, vodka y Kalasnikovs.
> 
> ...



Otro hijo de puta con gusto exquisito. Me apunto los videos muchas gracias. 

Esta musica se atraganta en las neuronas como el colesterol pero de algo hay que morirse.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 Mar 2022)

DarkGabo dijo:


> Otro hijo de puta con gusto exquisito. Me apunto los videos muchas gracias.
> 
> Esta musica se atraganta en las neuronas como el colesterol pero de algo hay que morirse.



Es la música para tarados mentales por excelencia. Mierda dura y de la buena.

Esos tres temas son muy top. Pero me faltaba el siguiente:

Dabaaaaii Suka!!


----------



## bladu (28 Mar 2022)

¿ Como te ven los polacos ahora en Polonia después de todo lo que está pasando?


¿Se hace duro. ? ¿ Te sientes marginado?


----------



## Renegato (28 Mar 2022)

hablemos de chechenia y los chechenos, que opinion tienen de ellos actualmente en Rusia, ha mejorado tanto como parece? tras las guerras chechenas y los atentados del teatro y la escuela supongo que nadie les tendría ningún aprecio.


----------

